# A little Logo



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I came up with this tonight. 

I draw the picture first, scaned it then traced if on the computer. I used Fireworks to make it then added Text with Photoshop. It is just a little practice for Graphic design stuff.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I like it! Thanks for sharing


----------

